# Triaditis Trouble



## UmmYeahOk (Jun 17, 2004)

My cat, Whiskerz will be 15 in March. He had been throwing up a lot and some times his stomach would make a gargling noise, so I took him to the vet in October where tests showed that he may have triaditis. From reading more about it, it explains the bloody stools and diarrhea he had been making years earlier which was a condition that would leave and come back every so often, even after treatment.

I started feeding him wet food as the vet suggested and the bowel movement issues seemed to go away even though he still was throwing up. He kept throwing up a neon yellow color, even if he didnt eat anything. This vomit however had no odor. Anyway he behaved like normal, played, purred, ate, etc. But saturday my husband found him sleeping in his own vomit. Since then he has done nothing but lay around the house, only moving to find a new hiding place (where he never hides) He doesnt eat or drink at all. He wont even bath himself. The other cats wont even lick him. I give nausea medicine twice a day and feed him using the same serenge a mixture of VERY diluted food with water about 6-15 times a day. Most of which drips from his mouth. He is very dehydrated and if you put a bowl of water next to him, he'll "pretend" to drink even though hes not. Im actually surprised that hes still alive since I would figure he would have died from dehydration by now.

I would take him to the vet, and have them give him fluids through an IV if I know hed live. Problem is, I dont want to spend all that money if hes just going to need it again a week from now and keep suffering again and again and again until Im broke. Being 15yo I feel that perhaps this is just his time. But if I had the money, would there be a way to save my cat? Meaning is it possible to treat his dehydration AND triaditis and have him live another 3 or 4 years?

I also do not want to put my cat down. I would rather he pass on naturally, I know I should probably ask my vet, but I was wondering if they make pain killers for cats. The nausea medicine doesnt seem to be helping.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to read of your cat's illness. Please understand, though, that dehydration and starvation are NOT humane or gentle ways to die. They are painful. At this point, there is nothing "natural" about your cat's death, no matter how it occurs. You took nature out of the equation the first time you vaccinated your cat and offered him a meal that he didn't have to hunt on his own.

If you do not feel that you can invest the time and money in a course of treatment without a guaranteed return to good health, then please have your vet euthanize your cat as soon as possible. Don't let him continue to suffer the way he clearly must be suffering now. Surely he deserves better than that.

Laurie


----------



## UmmYeahOk (Jun 17, 2004)

Why is it that when a human is ill, like when they get cancer, we prolong it with "treatments" (chemo, etc.) and they suffer until they die "naturally." We watch our family and friends suffer and die, yet we dont euthanize them. If we did, we'd either be arrested, or the media would get involved. Im not talking about those on total life support (those who are mentally dead, but physically kept alive via machine.) I'm talking about those who are still conscious like my cat.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm sorry your kitty is going through this, I had a cat with IBD which is 1/3 of the triad and know what a rough time we went through. Unfortunately, there is no way we can answer your questions, only a vet can help you with this. There is one thing for sure, if you continue on and do nothing more, your cat will surely die from not eating/dehydration. 

I would recommend a vet visit tomorrow to find out the prognosis with intent to euthanize at that time if the response is not good. As Laurie indicated, this will not be an easy death. The fact that he is hiding all the time shows how miserable he is. Whiskerz has given you 15 wonderful years, give him the final gift and end his suffering.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

UYO, I am sorry your kitty isn't feeling well, and it certainly sounds like he is a very, very sick and miserable cat. I know you don't want to put your cat down, but sometimes that is the most kindest thing we can do for our beloved cats. It isn't something to feel guilty about by making that decision, it is a final mercy to be able to relieve such suffering. Myself, I would feel much more guilt forcing one of my terminal cats to exist in that awful state of miserable suffering. 
I also do not wish to be judgemental, but in many states, it is criminal to refuse pets medical attention and/or withhold euthanasia and is certainly considered a form of cruelty. 
I can see by the photo you included that he has been well taken care of and enjoyed his human family immensely. Remember him during his happier times and please help him reach an end to the suffering he is enduring now.
Best wishes to you, your family and your kitty.
Heidi

I agree with you about us prolonging human suffering...in the hopes that maybe at the last minute a cure will be found...but I think humane euthanasia is a wonderful gift we can give to our pets. I also agree with Doodle. If you do nothing he will surely die, and it won't be an easy passing because he would have to decline very far and fall into a coma until his body finally gave up. I ditto taking him to a vet first thing tomorrow and truly taking the vet's advice and recommendation to heart. Do let the office know of the dire circumstances your cat is in and how you have tried to support him, but let the staff know this may be a euthenasia appointment, even though that is the last thing you want to do.
h


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Agreed. Your kitty needs to see a vet.
BTW: Personally, I think it's just as inhumne to force people to suffer if they want to die and there's no hope of recovery. As difficult a decision as it is, I think our pets are lucky that we have that option for them and I can only hope we have it for people one day too. That said, even when people are dying, they have the benefit of medicines and care to minimize their suffering. Please don't just leave your cat to die like this. Either get him treatment or put him to sleep. It's the kindest thing you can do for him.


----------

